# Tiguan 2.0 TDI COMMON RAIL faults



## AmineBot (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello i have scanned a TIGUAN 2.0 TDI common rail , there was many faults codes only on engine controller .

Adresse 01: Moteur
No. VAG du calculateur: 03L 906 022 F
Pièce et/ou version: R4 2,0L EDC G000SG 1614
Codage logiciel: 0000172
Code atelier: WSC 31801
5 Codes défaut trouvés:
001139 - Capteur de press. 1 des gaz d´échappt (G450) Court-circuit au pôle + 
P0473 - 000 - - - Témoin allumé
Capture:
Etat du défaut: 11100000
Priorité du défaut: 2
Fréquence du défaut: 20
Kilometrage: 85392 km
Heure: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Temps: 16:38:20
Capture:
Tr/min: 819 /min
Vitesse: 0.0 km/h
Pression: 0 mbar
Kilometrage: 130 km
(sans unité): 156.0
Valeur hex: 0xFF01
009571 - Capteur de position du réglage de press de suralim Signal implausible 
P2563 - 000 - - - Témoin allumé
Capture:
Etat du défaut: 11100000
Priorité du défaut: 2
Fréquence du défaut: 1
Kilometrage: 85392 km
Heure: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Temps: 16:39:28
Capture:
Tr/min: 819 /min
Vitesse: 0.0 km/h
Tension: 13.83 V
Lambda: 75.8 %
Lambda: -30.8 %
Bits: 00011110
Tension: 2.508 V
009754 - Code défaut inconnu 
P261A - 000 - - - Intermittent - Témoin allumé
Capture:
Etat du défaut: 10100000
Priorité du défaut: 2
Fréquence du défaut: 20
Kilometrage: 85392 km
Heure: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Temps: 16:53:26
Capture:
Tr/min: 882 /min
Vitesse: 7.0 km/h
Lambda: 0.0 %
Tension: 13.76 V
Bits: 10011111
Bits: 00000000
Température: 90.9°C
001138 - Capteur de press.1 des gaz d´échappt (G450) Court-circuit à la masse 
P0472 - 000 - - - Intermittent
Capture:
Etat du défaut: 00100000
Priorité du défaut: 2
Fréquence du défaut: 15
Kilometrage: 85479 km
Heure: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Temps: 18:19:17
Capture:
Tr/min: 819 /min
Vitesse: 0.0 km/h
Pression: -69 mbar
Kilometrage: 210 km
(sans unité): 336.0
Valeur hex: 0xFF01
001137 - Capteur de pression 1 des gaz d´échappement (G450) Signal implausible 
P0471 - 000 - - 
Capture:
Etat du défaut: 01100000
Priorité du défaut: 2
Fréquence du défaut: 1
Kilometrage: 85481 km
Heure: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Temps: 18:28:04
Capture:
Tr/min: 0 /min
Vitesse: 0.0 km/h
Pression: -69 mbar
Kilometrage: 220 km
(sans unité): 348.0
Valeur hex: 0xFF01

Tests passés: N/D
Faults 001139,001137,001138 Are due to faulty G450.
fault 009571 : I think it's due to problem on turbocharger.
009754 Code defaut inconnu (unknown fault code) any idea ?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

Hard to give any advice using the french version of VCDS. If possible please download the English version of 805.4 (its free)and post the codes here.


----------



## AmineBot (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I can not rescan it because the vehicle is not present .
i need only help about the fault 009754 :
009754 - Code défaut inconnu
P261A - 000 - - - Intermittent - Témoin allumé
Capture:
Etat du défaut: 10100000
Priorité du défaut: 2
Fréquence du défaut: 20
Kilometrage: 85392 km
Heure: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Temps: 16:53:26
Capture:
Tr/min: 882 /min
Vitesse: 7.0 km/h
Lambda: 0.0 %
Tension: 13.76 V
Bits: 10011111
Bits: 00000000
Température: 90.9°C
*
Translate:
009754 - Unknown fault code
P261A - 000 - - - Intermittent - light on
Capture:
Fault stat: 10100000
Fault priority : 2
Fault frequency : 20
odometer : 85392 km
Hour: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time : 16:53:26
Capture:
strok/min: 882 /min
speed : 7.0 km/h
Lambda: 0.0 %
Voltage : 13.76 V
Bits: 10011111
Bits: 00000000
Temperature: 90.9°C *


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (AmineBot)*

It will be in the next version:
P261A: Pompe 2 de liquide de refroidissement: Circuit ouvert 
-Uwe-


----------



## AmineBot (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (Uwe)*

thank you for reply
are you sure about this info because i have found it on another sites but the doc was about FORD cars ?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (AmineBot)*

Yes, I'm sure.








The fact that both Ford and VW have the same meaning for this code doesn't surprise me because the P26xx range is standardized across different manufacturers. Unfortunately, I don't think SAE or ISO has published an updated list which includes P261A, but the manufacturers get this stuff long before it's published.
-Uwe- 


_Modified by Uwe at 3:46 PM 6-18-2009_


----------



## AmineBot (Mar 7, 2009)

thank you , after reparations done , i will confirm


----------

